# Amano shrimp locally?



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can get some amano shrimp locally? I live in Hurst but anywhere in the metroplex would be fine.

TIA for the help
JAXON


----------



## Kjm (May 27, 2005)

The Fish Gallery in Dallas usually has them.


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

Cool thanks


----------

